# DAA/Jack3d Micro testing - Dave's notes



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am lucky enough to be trialling two great supplements, and am logging the results for you guys to see.

Firstly, DAA, courtesy of Pro-10 laboratories... only £29.99 for a huge 500g bag. Check them out at http://www.pro-10.com/d-aspartic-acid.html

Secondly, the pre-workout to rule them all, I'm beta-testing the new Jack3d Micro, thanks to www.CheapUKSupplements.com and USP Labs.

Program is a little complex, but is basically 5/3/1 (courtesy of http://blackironbeast.com/5/3/1/calculator), with a Russian squat routine (courtesy of http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/Weightlifting/RussianSquatProgramGenerator.html) running alongside it.

For the additional exercises I like to just freestyle and make it up, but usually stick to 8-12 reps for those, which I will log as and when I do them.

The additional exercises will be geared around hypertrophy.

I don't do any programmed cardio as such, just when I feel like it really.

*So the current maxes are as follows;*

Push Press = 105kg

Squat = 120kg

Dead lift = 210kg

Close grip bench = 110kg

These are not my all time maxes, but the best I can do as of right now.

Bodyweight is sitting around 91.5kg; intend to get it right up to 95-100kg within the next few months.

Diet, I'll log if I remember, but as you'll see, I'm eating to gain put it that way. I don't really do the whole macro counting thing. Will try to keep track of it most days.

5/3/1 is here;


WEEK ONE











*Day one -push press*

*Day two - deadlift*

*Day three - bench press*

 5?×?45



5 x 80



5 x 45



5?×?50



5 x 90



5 x 50



3?×?60



3 x 115



3 x 60



5?×?65



5 x 125



5 x 65



5 x 75



5 x 145



5 x 75



5+ x 85



5+ x 165



5+ x 85















WEEK TWO











*push press*



*deadlift*



*bench press*

 5 x 45



5 x 80



5 x 45



5 x 50



5 x 95



5 x 50



3 x 60



3 x 115



3 x 60



3 x 70



3 x 135



3 x 70



3 x 80



3 x 155



3 x 80



3+ x 90



3+ x 175



3+ x 90















WEEK THREE











*push press*



*deadlift*



*bench press*

 5 x 45



5 x 80



5 x 45



5 x 50



5 x 95



5 x 50



3 x 60



3 x 115



3 x 60



5 x 75



5 x 145



5 x 75



3 x 85



3 x 165



3 x 85



1+ x 90



1+ x 180



1+ x 95





*So today 17/09/2012;*

*BODYWEIGHT = 92.1kg*

*DIET;*

0300 - 3 scoops whey with water.

0700 - vitamin C, Cod liver oil.

0715 - IN BLENDER: 1 pint milk, oats, natural yoghurt, whey, chocolate milk powder, honey, 2 eggs.

0930 - 2 bananas. Protein shake (2 scoops). 1 tiny chunk of my mate's homemade kitkat cake.

1120 - 250g turkey breast on the grill.

1200 - small plate of chilli and rice with broccoli, 1 pint milk

1430 - 2 bananas

1520 - 2 scoops whey in water, *Jack3d Micro*

*1600 -TRAIN*

1730 - IN BLENDER: oats, whey, chocolate milk powder, honey, 2 eggs, extra virgin olive oil

1830 - 250g turkey breast on the grill.

1915 - packet of instant noodles

Rest of night i'll have some cottage cheese, probably a bit of salmon or something.

*TRAINING;*

Squat = 95kg 6 sets of 2, slow with long pause, ATG

Push press = 45x5, 50x5, 60x3, 65x5, 75x5, 85x6, 100x1, 102.5xf, 60x10, 60x10,45x7

Rear delt machine = 14,8,8

Side delt raise = 15,10,9,8

Upright row = 12,12,6,7

Shrug = 12,12,19

Straight bar pushdown = 15,12,8,9

Kickbacks = loads

BTN press = 10,10,11

Hanging leg raise = 5 sets of 10

*Initial assessment of Jack3d micro;*

Much increased pump when compared to BBW Charge, kicked in at around 40 minutes after taking it. Not as much of a stimulant effect as some other supplements, which I see as a good thing. Veins in front delts and biceps even though I'm over 20% BF. Didn't notice an increase in strength but definitely an increase in willpower although this could be a placebo effect, see if it lasts. Overall, good start.

*DAA from Pro-10* was posted today thanks to Wheyman so I'll have that soon.

Thanks, hope I can give some insight on these supplements

oh, I'll also be posting this on a site I am toying around with called www.super-strength.co.uk


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Come down from the Jack3d last night seemed mild but I did have crazy dreams, don't know if it's related.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Prolly is mate. Good post though.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

18 September 2012

Diet;

0230 - 2 scoops whey with water

0715 - BLENDER = oats, whey, milk, 2 eggs, honey, yoghurt,

0730 - vitamin C and cod liver oil

0940 - 2 bananas, 2 scoops whey with water

1120 - 300g extra trimmed rump steak on the grill

1150 - 2 white fish fillets (cod?), new potatoes and green beans

1240 - BLENDER = oats, whey, milk, 2 eggs, honey, yoghurt,

1430 - 2 bananas, 2 scoops whey with water

1600 - Jack3d Micro

1700 - bit of chocolate, TRAIN

1825 - whey in milk

1930 - 250g chicken breast, 250g wholegrain pilau rice

Will knock back some more cottage cheese and a bit of milk tonight before bed but gotta get this posted now

Training;

Deadlift = 5x80,5x90,3x115,5x125,5x145,5x165, 1x200

very easy deadlifts lots in the tank

Various pulldowns of various grips

Biceps and calves didn't log but deadlift is the important bit!

Notes;

Last night there was not much of a noticeable comedown from the Jack3d Micro.

Today, good pump again but a bit of a lethargic training session on the whole, didn't really feel any stronger than usual. Think I'll leave a shorter gap after taking the jack3d before i train tomorrow, felt better yesterday.

Bodyweight; 92.4kg (yes you shouldn't weigh yourself every two minutes but so what!),


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll be following this for the DAA review.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers, will have it soon, Wheyman is kindly posting to my work address, which is great for me, but the work's post usually takes about a day longer than normal. Can't wait to start

http://www.super-strength.co.uk/


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely nuts dreams last night, took a long time to get to sleep too.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.super-strength.co.uk/2012/09/19/jack3d-micro-beta-test-day-3/

Squats = 95 kg 6 sets of 3 very deep and paused

Bench

5x45

5x50

3x60

5x65

5x75

8x85

1x110 v easy

all reps paused

Various chest/tricep and abs after that

Took Jack3d around 30 minutes before training and had much better effect. Great pump in the chest and arms.

Slight perceived strength increase but probably a placebo effect or the fact I am gaining weight

taste, nice, like those cheap sweets you can get in corner shop! very sweet, no aftertaste

turning out to be a very good supplement

weight 93.1kg


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Legs today, took Jack3d mirco around 45 minutes before training

got a good sweat on but if I'm honest didn't feel much from it today really

Squats

Warmup then into 95 for 6 sets of 2

Doing these very deep and paused at the bottom, just working on the form really

Then went up a bit to 120 paused deep.

Various legs, quick biceps too.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

and when I say deep I mean as deep as is humanly possible to go and paused for about 2 seconds


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> and when I say deep I mean as deep as is humanly possible to go and paused for about 2 seconds


?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

FreshPrince88 said:


> ?


squats lol, been having a bro-argument with a lad on another thread about half reps, hence my justification in advance!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

DAA is here! curse my works mail system. just took 3g now, going to do that dose daily

hooray stay tuned! thanks pro-10

http://www.pro-10.com/

http://www.super-strength.co.uk/


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Managed to fit in a workout just now so will do another more high rep oriented one tonight

Squats

95 6 sets of 4 again very deep and paused, feeling ace these now, easy weight but putting size one still

Military press

5x45

5x50

3x60

3x70

push press

3x80

4x90 one more rep than prescribed so happy days

thick handled dumbell press

27.5 x8 each arm

37.5 x6 each arm

37.5x6 each arm

and that's it, weight was 93.1kg again, want to push to 95 by end of this month shouldnt be a problem

been handing out some pro-10 whey samples that wheyman sent with the DAA so hopefully bring him a few new consumers, surprising how few people know about the VAT hike that's coming

anyway, eat now ready for round two tonight

- - - Updated - - -

oh and just in case anyone wonders, no i feel no effect from the DAA in the last 3 hours lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

When did you start taking the DAA?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

About 8:15 this morning... took 3g but will probably up that to 5g (heaped teaspoon) as per your post in the other thread.

Plan on taking that dose once per day unless told otherwise!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats fine should feel it in a few days


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just cracked another session in tonight.

Arnold Press

light weight up to 20s for sets of 12

Side laterals

Upright row

Shrug

Tricep pushdown

Crunches

Made the possibly silly move of having a BBW charge, even though I had my Jack3d micro this morning lol... so could be a long night


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Day 2 of the DAA trial from Pro-10 Laboratories

Took 5g of DAA this morning.

Am I feeling it yet? Well... I did feel a bit of a boost training tonight, not stimulant based, just a bit more aggression.

Could that be the DAA working? Hope so.

Training this afternoon...

Deadlifts

5x80

5x95

3x115

3x135

3x155

3x175

Lat pulldown wide grip

12,12,12,10

Narrow grip

12,12,10,10

Then loads of big arms and forearms!

Did get a comment on how my quads are looking "meaty"... lol

Weight today. 93.5kg

Need to really push on if I'm going to get that up to 95 soon.

Handed out a few more samples from Wheyman and Pro-10, and seem to get met with these questions...

1)Is this what you take? It is now!

2)Do they sponsor you? No, but they did honour me with a DAA trial!

Keep getting tempted to try my maxes again but I need to wait until next week at the earliest as that's the "1" phase of my 5/3/1.

I won't be doing the de-load week, never have.

www.super-strength.co.uk


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

libido and general mood is up


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

3rd day

Took 5g again this morning on waking, think I look a bit "fuller" than usual today but could be diet related.

Hesitant to put any effects down to the DAA too early but all good so far.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Iv ran DAA twice now outside of PCT and honestly do t think I got anything from it, 2 different suppliers as well, will keep an eye to see if you get anything, then may order from wheyman for my PCT to see if their product helps. Good lifts by the way!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> Iv ran DAA twice now outside of PCT and honestly do t think I got anything from it, 2 different suppliers as well, will keep an eye to see if you get anything, then may order from wheyman for my PCT to see if their product helps. Good lifts by the way!


Cheers Jay, don't know if I'm truly getting anything this early on or not... very difficult to separate real effects from placebo effects this early on in any supplement.

I have got increased libido and I do feel a bit fuller, and today's workout which I'm logging in a minute was easier than usual.

As for the lifts, I've been a lot stronger but at a heavier BW, just concentrating on perfect form for now while I build back up. Can't stress enough in this journal that every lift deep, paused etc.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

,when you get spots you know its working!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Squat

95kg six sets of two, paused, absolutely ATG can't get any lower without sitting down lol, very easy now these, might not do a whole 6 week russian squat routine, maybe need to up the weight to keep it challenging but the 3x a week squatting is doing wonders for my quads!

Bench - fairly close grip, just onto smooth part of bar, elbows tucked in, all paused

5x45

5x50

3x60

3x70

3x80

7x90 (obviously need to up the max lifts here as 7 when i should do 3 is too much lol)

100x1 110x1 120x1

60x20 for the pump

dip 8,8,7

1 arm cable cross (right across the body for upper chest)

12 12 12

Incline bench

40x10

50x10

40x10

Flat flyes superset into pressup, lightweight x loads

Felt very easy today, didn't have a great pump though so dunno about the Jack3d micro effects today???

Weight was 93.6kg, need to really push towards that 95kg I wanted that before the end of september

Probably take a rest day tomorrow ready for big legs on Friday

- - - Updated - - -



Wheyman said:


> ,when you get spots you know its working!


funny you should say that I have got a MASSIVE one on my back, like I'm growing another head!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

bloated as a motherf*cker

feel absolutely red hot burning up, and very lethargic this afternoon.

doesn't take much of a weight gain for me over 90kg before I start feeling it lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This stuff sounds useless.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jack3d micro ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> Jack3d micro ?


Yes, not your thread mate.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL - nah I thought you might have meant the DAA which I am very early on into (Day 4 now).... and am feeling some effects I think, feel fuller but also got a little tiredness and bit of a runny nose??

won't be training today anyway as ready for a rest day plus I have got this dinner thing tonight, got to give a speech too !


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Subbed on this - Running the same supplements myself at the minute - although only ordered the DAA from Wheyman today - Still mixed myself on the Jack3d micro


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Subbed on this - Running the same supplements myself at the minute - although only ordered the DAA from Wheyman today - Still mixed myself on the Jack3d micro


Nice one!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> LOL - nah I thought you might have meant the DAA which I am very early on into (Day 4 now).... and am feeling some effects I think, feel fuller but also got a little tiredness and bit of a runny nose??
> 
> won't be training today anyway as ready for a rest day plus I have got this dinner thing tonight, got to give a speech too !


Dont think the tiredness and the runny nose is from the daa? Might be a cold?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nah I've heard of people getting test flu, didn't know if this had a similar effect but yeah the weather's changin' so it could well be that


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Subbed on this - Running the same supplements myself at the minute - although only ordered the DAA from Wheyman today - Still mixed myself on the Jack3d micro


I quite like the jack3d micro but it's not the supplement jack3d was,

it's now no better than other pump products.

I have got a lot of bbw charge left so I'll probs rattle through some of that, but the comedown off that is pretty harsh


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Had a day off yesterday, was fine until tea time then I had this dinner thing to attend and I had an after dinner speaking part, so couldn't really concentrate on eating the food... didn't get out of there until midnight then straight back to work at six solid until two om today, so in a nutshell I have had a sh1t diet up until this afternoon..... been carbing up and just took a jack3d micro then off to hit legs with some squats

just hope I haven't dropped too much weight with the poor diet the last half day.

bit of tom platz for the inspiration!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Squats*

Decided to skip a week of the russian squat routine as it was getting a bit easy

so, warmed up then into

110 for 4 sets of 4 very deep paused etc etc

120 x 2 again ATG

140x1 paused at parallel

160x1 not paused but broke parallel had someone checking depth

quad curls supersetted into calf raises

hamstring curls

leg press one set 100 reps with 50kg on it

didn't get a thing from the jack3d micro tonight but.....

bodyweight is 94.5kg, can I make that magical 95 before 1st october

will be happy as I was 89.1 at the start of september so 5 kg in a month will be nice and I've still got an outline of the general abdominal area


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just stuck a final review of Jack3d Micro on my webiste;

http://www.super-strength.co.uk/2012/09/28/jack3d-micro-final-review/


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Will post todays training when I've had a shake, but just had a gym argument

Some lad (a half repper I might add), left over 200kg on leg press, 20kg plates on squat and on smith machine

I waited for him to look like he was leaving and in the most polite way asked him to put them away, I even offered to help

An argument ensued, luckily I kept the most cool humanly possible

He said, noones ever mentioned it before, I am conscientious with my weights I always put them away

I said evidently you aren't

He did half a job really and then left, I didn't want another row so I left it and did the rest myself, I think I made my point, the pr1ck

Just really didn't like being told but I've had enough now I'm gonna tell everyone,

just though of a comeback I SHOULD have used, he said "been coming here for years, noone has mentioned it"

I SHOULD have said, "obviously not working though mate is it look at ya!"


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, so shoulders day today.

Got a cold, but luckily no headache symptoms, just a runny nose

Weight in at..... 94.6kg, nearly there! come on 15 stone!

So, warmed up well today, then into

Push Press

5x45

5x50

3x60

5x75

3x85

3x90 (was meant to be one or more so three is decent, could have had more but decided to push max)

105x1

*112.5 x 1 (held at the top for 5 secs), ace... happy with this, most i've done for a while and probly best ever at this body weight*

Then did military press, feet together, 60kg x6x5x5 nice and slow

Side laterals and rear laterals for a few sets

Then I had " the argument" listed above. which took the shine off the workout so I left it there.... shame really but there you go, happy with the push press


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Had an internet problem so two days of training to log.

Monday

Deadlift

80x5

95x5

115x3

165x3

180x2

200x1 easy but felt sick after so stopped

Tuesday

Bench

45x5

50x5

60x3

75x5

85x3

95x2

120x1

all controlled and paused

DAA - got a few spots coming through on my back, only small though. Libido is definately up.

Also, did well with the 112.5 shoulder press on Saturday so pretty sure I'm getting a boost now.

Weight has stalled at 94.7, but had a bad few days food wise, due to a light tummy bug


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

alright lads unfortunately had a death in the close family so not fully loggin,

did some squats today that was it

thanks


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Into second round of 531 now, feel daa kicking in, getting stronger... diet been off last 3 days but holding weight at 94kg

Squats

105 for 6 sets of 2 deep and paused

Push press

5x45

5x55

3x65

5x70

5x80

5x90

2x105 easy peesy


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

massively busy today, quick workout. weight 93.8 down a bit but feel and look better, sex drive up....

squat 105 6 sets of 2

deadlift

5x80

5x100

3x120

3x140

3x160

3x180

1x200

1x220 held for ten seconds at top nice and easy

in to back and biceps for the pump

Feeling strong now, really think the DAA is working, especially in addition with the squat routine which is brilliant, no major aches just deep squats all day every day!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Dave, good to see the strength going up! What's the taste like of your DAA? I've got some BP stuff and it is virtually undrinkable on it's own. Mix it with Vit C tab in the morning and it's much more bareable but still not great...

Can't say I've felt any affects from mine yet either. Your's seems to have kicked in pretty quickly!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi mate, the DAA tastes bad on its own but is fine when I added a little dilute orange juice so I just do that.

I would say I am feeling the effects now.

I have been a bit stronger in the past so some strength is muscle memory/residual.... but I just see a change in the mirror too, just look better and fuller.

It's definitely a supplement I will buy and use after this lot has run out, just need to investigate if you need to "cycle" it about or if you can take it indefinitely.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

All that said, my push press is flying up at the minute, my best ever is 120kg and that was at over 100kg BW, I'm probably gonna get that sub 95kg BW within the next two months


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Realised I did the wrong workout last night that was meant to be week 2, so will have to re do next week

Bench

60x5

80x5

90x5

100x5

120x1 paused easy

130x1 not paused, not easy but best for a long while

happy days followed by loads of chest and tricep bb exercises

BODYWEIGHT NEWS ===== finally hit the 95kg!!!! get in


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

NEXT GOAL = 95.25 otherwise known as 15 stone

Want to be over this within the next week or so.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

squats

60x5

80x5

100x5

120xx3

140x1


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

push oress day

45x5 55x5 65x5 75x3 85x3 95x3 105x1 112.5 x fail!

btn jerk just for a laugh

60x3

80x3

90x3

110x1 very easy

120 x fail just ARGH!!!

floor to over head

60x3

80x3

100x1


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Right time to do a decent update...

Training tonight

Squats 6 sets of 4 reps with 100, paused and ATG i.e. sat on the floor almost

BTN jerk, no reason whatsoever except I loved them the other day.... 60x3, 80x3, 100x2, 110x1 very easy

Deadlift... 80x5,100x5,140x3,160x3,180x3, 210x1 easy

Various back and biceps to finish

Loving training at the minute, feeling the DAA, and seeing good results on the scales and in the mirror.

Sex drive definately up, strength up, bodyweight up.... can't see a problem at the minute

great supplement for me thanks again to Pro-10 laboratories


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

right then squats again 6 sets of 2 with 105

feeling achy today

bench press

45x5

60x5

70x3

80x3

90x3

105x3

115x1

130x fail fACK!

various chest and triceps

bodyweight is 95.2 today, really aching though think it is from deadlifting yesterday and maybe could have had more calories to support it... also slept longer than usual last night


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

nice detailed journal mate, in and good luck with your goals


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

cheers mutantx! and sambuca


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Legs

Squats 50x5, 70x5 100x3 110x3 120x1

BTN Jerk 60x3 80x3 100x2 115x1 BOOM

happy days, did some other stuff, not important.... 115 overhead, despite poor technique and a lot of pressout lol

Bodyweight = 96kg POW!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats 50x5, 70x5 100x3 110x3 120x1
> 
> ...


I am gladd you are seeing gains and the DAA is working for you!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, gains in BW and strength.... into another "3rd week" of 531 this week so looking for numbers. Really want to get a 120 BTN jerk just because I'm enjoying doing them at the minute.

Also reckon I can push on to 100kg in the next 4-5 weeks.

It is a great supplement....

@Wheyman although there's a lot of the bag left, probably another month's worth, is it a supplement I can keep using or do I need an "off" time?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yep, gains in BW and strength.... into another "3rd week" of 531 this week so looking for numbers. Really want to get a 120 BTN jerk just because I'm enjoying doing them at the minute.
> 
> Also reckon I can push on to 100kg in the next 4-5 weeks.
> 
> ...


Dave DAA is a test booster so its best to not use it for more than 4-6weeks straight without a break I would take a break from it soon and then use it again after a month gap.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok cool thanks for that... I'll probably break off after this week then as it's the final 531 in this cycle.

Squat to warmup - 100 for 6 sets of 2

BTN Jerk - 60x3, 80x3, 100x2, 110x1,

Push press = 60x5 70x5 80x3 90x3 100x1 110x1 120xfail just but not far off

BTN jerk again 100x1 115x1

Clean & Press 60x5 80x3 100x1

Then loads of delt/tricep stuff

bodyweight tonight 94.6kg so lost a bit this weekend, ramping up the calories this week now to compensate


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

warmup with squats 100 for 6 xsets of 2

deadlift

60x5 80x5

100x3

150x3

170x5

190x1

220x1

bodyweight = 95kg


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

decided to stop the DAA from today (so yesterday was final day), had great gains in size weight and strength, but going to leave it 6 weeks before starting again

will do a proper write up in due course but it is a great supplement

off to play hockey now, haven't touched a stick in about five years so should be fun, haven't done cardio in a while either lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

well i didnt die playing hockey so my cardiovascular fitness is fine

had a crisis of conscience earlier as my boss said i was looking chubby, but checked and still got an abs outline so he can **** off lol


----------

